# What kind of guppy is this?



## thenewguy (Nov 19, 2005)

i think i have a trio of red fire guppies if not could someone please tell me what i have.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

snakeskin body with red fin. 

what part of north texas are you from? my home is in mckinney but i live in galveston right now.


----------



## thenewguy (Nov 19, 2005)

so what would it be classified as, a red snakeskin? and can anyone tell me if the females in this pic are the same type or if not what are they?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppy names go as far as what the breeder wants to call them. Its a problem in a lot of species breeding. What one person calls a snakeskin, another may call something else. Hard to define.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldn't call it a red snakeskin, but that's the closest you're going to be able to get on this one. A true red snakeskin has the snakeskin pattern part in red & gold, but your fish has a green pattern. aaa was right; you have a redfinned snakeskin, but not a red snakeskin. The female is also a redfinned goldbody, possibly of the same type but there's no way to tell from the picture.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i think this is a happen-to-be-red-that-breed-in-mass-producing-fish-farm-and-pet-store-gave-the-fish-a-fancy-name guppy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh,heh,heh... yeah, that's probably a lot more accurate.


----------



## thenewguy (Nov 19, 2005)

so when selling would it be safe to tell customers that i have red finned snakeskin guppies without there being a complecation and the seller getting angery because they didin't get what they want. But i guess if i just post good pics of the guppies im selling they can always correct me.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

a picture worth more than a thousand word. good luck try to sell that fish......


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can call it whatever you want. As for who will buy them, thats another story. Too bad fish breeding isn't as specific as the AKC.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Take it from a Guppy breeder, you have a blond bodied Roundtail Red Snakeskin Guppy, my son's absolute favorite variety. Fin color, not body color, determines the color classification. I have Yellow Lace Snakeskins that have bluish bodies with the snakeskin pattern and bright yellow fins. The IFGA has only two classifications for Snakes, Varigated and Solid. Both of theses classes are determined by the fins. Solid, of course, is one color for caudal and dorsal, and Varigated for spotted caudal and dorsal. Hope this helps.
Tony


----------



## thenewguy (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks for the help!


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Haah! I've got the same kind, I love the way he looks.


----------

